# Chinese Elite Killer Special Forces



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

WTF. It's scary at least in the mentality to do things like this. You've got to be a few marbles short. And that is scary is when you look at the continued building of the Chinese military and growing aggression.

LiveLeak.com - Chinese Elite Killer Special Forces

Coming to your streets soon enough.

:shock:

It's funny too of course.

:-D


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is why we have Nukes. Size madders


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

But they have them too and can run really fast. :mrgreen:


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't get it they did nothing that would even get them an audition on America's got talent.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Find it funny that its being played at 2x speed... But then again maybe its how things are in china as I remember a lot of the old Jackie Chan movies people moved like that...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

They don't look bullet proof to me. Limber, yes. Bullet proof, no.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey cool I heard Madonna was going to use them in her next video as her dance troop


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> They don't look bullet proof to me. Limber, yes. Bullet proof, no.


 The problem with them is numbers . If you get into a gun fight with them you lose.
Back to the Nuke option.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone notice that they all had their faces camo'd almost exactly the same? How long does that take? And I saw several of them who were a tad bit slow in their gymnastic routine...they've probably been taken out back and shot by now!

Can't wait until they start this at the JFK Center at Bragg! I would pay to see Old SF Guy doing it! Talk about detterents... LOL


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If that was done at double speed that just means their elite unit can do 7 minutes worth of choreographed calisthenics. We did a lot more than that in Marine boot camp.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

retired guard said:


> If that was done at double speed that just means their elite unit can do 7 minutes worth of choreographed calisthenics. We did a lot more than that in Marine boot camp.


And because they are Chinese, an hour after they do choreographed calisthenics, they have to do them again.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Reminds me of STRIPES why did the chicken cross the road


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

But think, when standing in a straight line like that, you will use less ammo. Think of how many one shot would take out ::rambo::


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not impressed. Our spec ops could run circles around these guys.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yall, I havent seen that much hip thrusting since Micheal Jackson. The scariest part is their matching makeup. I did appreciate the choreography, having been to "drill down" lately.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ask the British how staying in formation and keeping straight formation lines works against gorilla war fare. And that was before the populous was armed with modern sporting semi automatic rifles with high capacity magazines.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Reminds me of a Maori War Dance. All show... very fun to watch and is meant to intimidate but in reality just makes me laugh.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

They look like a drill team...synchronized swimming without the water.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

shooter said:


> Find it funny that its being played at 2x speed... But then again maybe its how things are in china as I remember a lot of the old Jackie Chan movies people moved like that...


I thought you were just joking until I watched the people in the background and then it was quite comical. Also if this is China why are they flying the Taiwan national flag in the background.

Taiwan National flag
http://media.syracuse.com/news/photo/2010/10/8948156-large.jpg

jump to 0:19


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Well thats adorable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Read up some time on what it was like for soldiers in Korea that had to fight the Chinese soldiers That just kept coming.
Korea the war that wasn't the one you really never heard much about.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Read up some time on what it was like for soldiers in Korea that had to fight the Chinese soldiers That just kept coming.
> Korea the war that wasn't the one you really never heard much about.


I'm pretty sure I know what some of their views are. China then and China now are not the same country either. Their much stronger militarily than they were and working hard to catch up to us. Most of our superior strength lies in our air forces, rockets and bombs, but that doesn't mean it always will or it can't be beaten. I find them to be a very serious threat indeed.

World Military Strength Comparison


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Chinese just kept coming no madder how many they killed. They killed so many the soldiers could not take it.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

My wife's stepmother's brother is still listed as MIA from Korea. He was an Army SSG in an infantry unit is all I've ever been able to get out of her.

I wonder though, is the average Chinese infantryman today, quite as motivated as back then? Of course, they don't hesitate to shoot folks if they don't obey an order quickly enough. Just a thought though about how motivated they really are.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

As Intel....I don't worry about China. Just research the political aspect...as well as the military aspect. They are NOT on the cutting edge of military might. They just have a shit ton of people...

You guys will settle your own nerves with just researching publicly available information. Google is your friend.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> As Intel....I don't worry about China. Just research the political aspect...as well as the military aspect. *They are NOT on the cutting edge* of military might. They just have a shit ton of people...
> 
> You guys will settle your own nerves with just researching publicly available information. Google is your friend.


Yeah, you're probably right. This was really the NSA

On China And Russia Hacking Into US, "No Hard Feelings" - Forbes

Oh, and the NSA is promoting scare tactics here too.

China challenging U.S. military technological edge: Pentagon official | Reuters


----------

